# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  1 milione Shqiptare luten në Kishen e Laçit

## lamb-of-god

Laç, Mbi 1 milion njerez peligrinazh tek Kisha e Shen Ndout

• E marta e 13, eshte dhe “piku” I njerezve, por qe nga e marta e pare, kur rituali fillon, Laçi si qytet fillon e disafishohet dhe aty mund te takosh njerez te te gjithe aneve 

E marta e 13 e peligrinimit tek Kisha e Shen Ndout ne Laç ka mbledh qindra mijera njerez nga te kater anet e vendit, madje dhe tej kufijve pikerisht per te “prekur” nga afer gjurmet e shenjtit. Nuk se eshte thjeshte nje neuroze kolektive, siç dhe mund te paramendohet tek sheh varg te shkeputur ngjitur njeri tjetrit san e shkuarje dhe ne ardhje tek kodra e Kishes se Shenjte m’u siper Laçit. E marta e 13 eshte dhe “piku” I njerezve, por qe nga e marta e pare, kur rituali fillon, Laçi si qytet fillon e disafishohet dhe aty mund te takosh njerez te te gjithe aneve.

Qe prej 18 marsit, ose “te martes se pare”, qyteti ritualisht 4 a 5 fishohet. Trenat, vetem ne keto dite, te kujtojne funksionimin me kapacitet te plote para viteve ’90-te, kur ishte e vetmja alternative udhetimi masiv. Furgonat, autobuset, gjithfare targash e markash, qe sjellin nje lume njerezish nga viset Verilindore, Shkodra, Lezha, Mati, Dibra, por dhe nga Tirana e krahinat jugore, madje dhe nga Kosova e Maqedonia, rreken te bejne punen dhe xhiron e muajit, kater te marta keshtu. Duke iu avitur Qershorit numeri i pelegrineve vjen gjithnje e ne rritje, per te arritur ne shifren e 1 milion njerezve me 13 qershor te çdo viti, e perkthyer ndryshe 1/3 e popullsise se vendit. 

Qe ne oret e para te mengjesit ky lum i papushim njerezish, drejtohen varg per ne nje koder qe te krijon ndjesine e nje çatie, e tera perbere nga gure te bardhe. Te gjithe per atje ne maje, tek Shenjtorja e Shna Ndout. Rruga behet me kembe, megjithese ka nje rruge makine. Policia ka vene rregull. Sidomos deri ne ora 14.00, ku me se shumti, pelegrinojne te ardhurit, pas kesaj ore, me te shumtet jane vendalinjte, qe shkojne te marrin bekimin e Shenjtit.Kjo dite eshte e shenuar edhe per lypesit, qindra e qindra gati ne çdo meter rruge, vijne nga ane e anes, edhe per te prekur mrekullite e Shenjtit, por edhe per te fituar. Por ndryshe nga vende te tjera, ketu shumica e tyre jane me devijime fizike te llahtarshme…

Ne fund te fundit, edhe per keta, Shenjti ka gjetur nje rruge per t’i ndihmuar; qe per 13 te marte te fitojne sa per tere vitin. Urimit te tyre “Te ndihmofte!”, nuk ke si te mos i tundohesh per te rremuar neper xhepa. Ndersa kalon siper Laçit, njerezit besimtare fillojne te kryejne ritet sipas gjurmeve te Shna Ndout. Me se pari, nje vend pushues ne formen e shpines, ku mendohet te kete pushuar shenjti. Besimtaret mundihen te imitojne Shenjtin qe sipas tyre ka klauar ne vargmalin e Kurbinit. 

Ndersa teki shpella e Shna Vlashit njerzit marrin dhe me vete ne qese te vogla per ta pasur si derman ne shtepi e pune, per vete dhe te afermit e tyre. Ne kete peligrinazh marrin pjese te gjithe besimtaret e feve te ndyrshme. Shnda Ndou, si askush tjeter, ka qene shquar per dialog nderfetar e jo per ballafaqime luftarake, nuk e ka thene asnje fjale kunder myslymaneve, edhe pse bashkejetesa ne mes tyre ne vendlindjen e ti.

Deshmitare te shumte okulare te thone se ketu jane bere mrekulli te pabesueshme. M. Lleshi shprehet “kam pare me syte e mij se si e sollen nje vajze pa goje e qe nuk ecte ne kembet e veta. Fjeten nje nate ketu, te nesermen i erdhi goja dhe kembet”. Po keshtu gjithesecili nga persponat qe kan frekuentuar ket kishe shprehen se kane degjuar nga mrekullit ne te çuditeshme, qe po imperjetojn edhe ne ditetb e sotme, pai njhin njrez qe sipas tyre kane gjetur derman ne kete vend te shenjte

E marrur nga Ballkan Web 




Lamb Of God For you

----------


## Apollyon

Kisha e Shen Ndout ne Laç eshte me te vertete vend i shenjte. Un kam banuar ne Laç, edhe e di mire se c'behet aty nga data 13 qershor, apo cdo te marte edhe te shtune.

Me kismet kte 13 Qershor do jeme dhe un atje, sepse ne ate Kishe kan ndodh mrekullira.

----------


## Rroni01

Nje Kishe e Madhe.
Nje vend i shenjte.

----------


## lamb-of-god

> Kisha e Shen Ndout ne Laç eshte me te vertete vend i shenjte. Un kam banuar ne Laç, edhe e di mire se c'behet aty nga data 13 qershor, apo cdo te marte edhe te shtune.
> 
> Me kismet kte 13 Qershor do jeme dhe un atje, sepse ne ate Kishe kan ndodh mrekullira.



Mjafton vetem te besosh me shpirt dhe ndodh mrekullia.

Rrespekt

----------


## ville HIM

Unë e kam vizituar këtë Kishë në vitin 1999 gjat kohës së luftës dhe më ka lënë shum përshtypje edhe pse nuk më kujtohet aq mirë sepse isha shum e re në moshë.

----------


## Enes Muslimani

Nuk e kuptoj po luten apo po puthin guret.

----------


## sajmiratn

edhe njenen edhe tjetren 

as njeren e as tjetren

----------


## gerrard73

*Po ketu kemi disa gjera kontraditore. Aty thuhet se shkojne edhe shume musliman, po atehere keta musliman besojne ne kryqin e shejte???Sepse per te gjetur sherim duhet te besosh ne ate gje qe lutesh!!*

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Pa Ofendime ju dy.

----------


## Jack Watson

> *Po ketu kemi disa gjera kontraditore. Aty thuhet se shkojne edhe shume musliman, po atehere keta musliman besojne ne kryqin e shejte???Sepse per te gjetur sherim duhet te besosh ne ate gje qe lutesh!!*


Me shume se gjysma e atyre qe e vizitojne ose edhe me shume jane myslimane. Ai eshte vend i shenjt, prandaj shkon njerezia, s'ka lidhje se ciles fe i perket.

----------


## Endless

> Me shume se gjysma e atyre qe e vizitojne ose edhe me shume jane myslimane. Ai eshte vend i shenjt, prandaj shkon njerezia, s'ka lidhje se ciles fe i perket.


Dhe une jam nje nga ata myslimanet.  :ngerdheshje: 


Kur vajta heren e pare fillova dhe te ironizoja ate statujen qe eshte aty te sheshi( s'ja mbaj mend me then te drejten emrin atij shenjtorit), duke ngacmuar dhe shoket e mi qe renden me vrap per te heq kanatjeret dhe per ti var te statuja, se thoshin se ishte mbaresi po ta vije kanatjeren ose nje rrob atje dhe pastaj ta lije ne kish. Do ti qe me humben celsat mua lol Qe s'lashe vend pa kerkuar aty ne terren, si perfundim i kisha harruar te makina njerit prej shokeve te mi. HA! Koicidence apo ndonje tip mallkim i vogel qe po tallesha me shenjtorin, kete ma merr mendja se s'kam per ta marr vesh ndonjehere. Megjithese besoj se ishte koicidence, se jam pak tip harraqi une lol

----------


## La_Fenice

Une kur isha ne Shqiperi shkoja 13 te marta!Sa i lehtesuar ndihesh ne shpirt kur vete atje,nuk ndien as lodhjen rruges!

----------


## gerrard73

> Me shume se gjysma e atyre qe e vizitojne ose edhe me shume jane myslimane. Ai eshte vend i shenjt, prandaj shkon njerezia, s'ka lidhje se ciles fe i perket.


Jo jo, kjo nuk eshte e vertete, nje njeri qe shkon ne nje vend te shejte krishtere duhet te besoje ne ate gje perndryshe nuk ka se pse shkon. Aty lart ndodhet nje kryq, dhe ai kryq eshte simbol i krishterimit, atehere do te thote se vetem krishterimi eshte nje ideologji e vertete, perderisa vetem tek nje kryq njerzit gjejne apo mendojne qe gjejne sherim.  Apo ata musliman qe shkojne aty nuk jane musliman te vertete?? Nuk e di si do t'a mendonin islamiket ne Turqi Iran apo Arabine Saudite per nje veprim te tille nje muslimani shqiptar???
Nuk eshte ndoshta se muslimanet shkojne neper Kisha ne Shqiperi(ky nuk eshte rasti i pare) sepse ndihen te krishtere dhe ndoashta eshte feja e tyre e vertete?? Ndoshta ky eshte nje nder motivet qe shqiptaret duhet te braktisin islamin!!!!

----------


## PELASG

> Jo jo, kjo nuk eshte e vertete, nje njeri qe shkon ne nje vend te shejte krishtere duhet te besoje ne ate gje perndryshe nuk ka se pse shkon. Aty lart ndodhet nje kryq, dhe ai kryq eshte simbol i krishterimit, atehere do te thote se vetem krishterimi eshte nje ideologji e vertete, perderisa vetem tek nje kryq njerzit gjejne apo mendojne qe gjejne sherim.  Apo ata musliman qe shkojne aty nuk jane musliman te vertete?? Nuk e di si do t'a mendonin islamiket ne Turqi Iran apo Arabine Saudite per nje veprim te tille nje muslimani shqiptar???
> Nuk eshte ndoshta se muslimanet shkojne neper Kisha ne Shqiperi(ky nuk eshte rasti i pare) sepse ndihen te krishtere dhe ndoashta eshte feja e tyre e vertete?? Ndoshta ky eshte nje nder motivet qe shqiptaret duhet te braktisin islamin!!!!


Eshte plotesisht e vertete, sepse Kisha e Laçit, perpara se te ishte Kishe, ka qene faltore pagane Pellazge, rreth 1500 vjete para se te lindte Krishti, me pas me arrdhjen e krishterimit ne Shqiperi, siç behej ne vendet e tjera, çdo vend i shenjte pagan kthehej ne te krishtere, duke ndertuar aty kisha e faltore per besimin e ri(krishterimin). E njejta gje ndodhi dhe me besimin e arrdhshem, myslymanizmin!!! Sa per shembull, xhamia me e madhe e Stambollit ka qene me pare nje kishe e madhe!!! Keshtu veproi dhe besimi i ri i krishtere(se ne ate kohe besimi i vjeter qe ai i pellazgjik). Shembuj te tille gjen ne te gjithe Ballkanin e boten perendimore!!! Prandaj mos e ngaterroni Kishen e Laçit me krishterimin se s'vene njerezit atje per tu falur per kryqin, Krishtin apo Shenjtorin, ai vend ka pasur nje domethenie te madhe tek Pellazget dhe tek pasardhesit e tyre sot, shqiptaret!!!

p.s. Te me falni nese u mora pak me histori por qe menyra e vetme per te shpjeguar kete teme, se mu duk nje "monopol i krishtere" kur duhet te jete dhe eshte nje "monopol shqiptar"

Ia kalofshi mire!!!

----------


## saura

> Jo jo, kjo nuk eshte e vertete, nje njeri qe shkon ne nje vend te shejte krishtere duhet te besoje ne ate gje perndryshe nuk ka se pse shkon. Aty lart ndodhet nje kryq, dhe ai kryq eshte simbol i krishterimit, atehere do te thote se vetem krishterimi eshte nje ideologji e vertete, perderisa vetem tek nje kryq njerzit gjejne apo mendojne qe gjejne sherim.  Apo ata musliman qe shkojne aty nuk jane musliman te vertete?? Nuk e di si do t'a mendonin islamiket ne Turqi Iran apo Arabine Saudite per nje veprim te tille nje muslimani shqiptar???
> Nuk eshte ndoshta se muslimanet shkojne neper Kisha ne Shqiperi(ky nuk eshte rasti i pare) sepse ndihen te krishtere dhe ndoashta eshte feja e tyre e vertete?? Ndoshta ky eshte nje nder motivet qe shqiptaret duhet te braktisin islamin!!!!


Por sa te krishtere,shkojne tek dervish Hatixheja dhe tek (bektashinjte ),shqiptaret asnjehere nuk e kan pasur te thelle besimin ,per to mjaft qe te jete vend i mire.

----------


## derjansi

far veni i shenjt atje bre

gjujn njerzit pare e e mushin kutin plot si me i pas lan menja

vec shejti i shen a'nojt e di ka shkojn ato lek

----------


## gerrard73

> Eshte plotesisht e vertete, sepse Kisha e Laçit, perpara se te ishte Kishe, ka qene faltore pagane Pellazge, rreth 1500 vjete para se te lindte Krishti, me pas me arrdhjen e krishterimit ne Shqiperi, siç behej ne vendet e tjera, çdo vend i shenjte pagan kthehej ne te krishtere, duke ndertuar aty kisha e faltore per besimin e ri(krishterimin). E njejta gje ndodhi dhe me besimin e arrdhshem, myslymanizmin!!! Sa per shembull, xhamia me e madhe e Stambollit ka qene me pare nje kishe e madhe!!! Keshtu veproi dhe besimi i ri i krishtere(se ne ate kohe besimi i vjeter qe ai i pellazgjik). Shembuj te tille gjen ne te gjithe Ballkanin e boten perendimore!!! Prandaj mos e ngaterroni Kishen e Laçit me krishterimin se s'vene njerezit atje per tu falur per kryqin, Krishtin apo Shenjtorin, ai vend ka pasur nje domethenie te madhe tek Pellazget dhe tek pasardhesit e tyre sot, shqiptaret!!!
> 
> p.s. Te me falni nese u mora pak me histori por qe menyra e vetme per te shpjeguar kete teme, se mu duk nje "monopol i krishtere" kur duhet te jete dhe eshte nje "monopol shqiptar"
> 
> Ia kalofshi mire!!!


Kjo eshte te ngjitesh mbi xhama. Nje gje qe nuk eshte aspak e vertete. Shejti ne fjale ka jetuar diku rreth 300 vjetesh pas Krishtit. Dhe njerzit shkojne per kyte shejt dhe jo se ka qene nje Kishe pagane, pastaj nuk ekzistonin Kishat ne paganizem. Shen Antoni ka qene nje njeri qe ka dhene jeten per Jezu Krishtin, dhe kush shkon ne ate Kishe shkon per te ju lutur krishterimit dhe kryqit te shejte., per te vene kemben ku e ka vene ai.   Me duket se shqiptare nuk jane aq musliman sa paraqiten.

----------


## gerrard73

> Por sa te krishtere,shkojne tek dervish Hatixheja dhe tek (bektashinjte ),shqiptaret asnjehere nuk e kan pasur te thelle besimin ,per to mjaft qe te jete vend i mire.


Asnje shqiptare i krishtere nuk shkon ne nje Xhami apo tek Dervishi ne fjale, mos te bejme keqinformacion.

----------


## saura

> Asnje shqiptare i krishtere nuk shkon ne nje Xhami apo tek Dervishi ne fjale, mos te bejme keqinformacion.


Pse ti i ke shku mbrapa ,te gjith te krishtereve ,une po te them mos ja fut kot pra ,se kam shkuar une me shoqet e mija(ortodokse e katolike) sa here qe kishte feste tek dedejt ,dhe sa here qe kishte bajram tek dervish Hatixheja ,ti s'je nga Tirana e s'ke si ta dish .....

----------


## ajzberg

Ne pergjithesi shqiptaret u besojne vendeve te mira panvarsisht se  kujt besimi i perkasin,ky eshte fakt te pakten ne Shqiperi.Ndoshta nje pjese e kulteve fetare jane ndertuar mbi objekte kulti pagan edhe kjo eshte e vertet.Mbrapa malit te Dajtit jane disa fshatra si 
Shen Gjergj,Shen Meri,sikurse eshte dhe Shen Jaku ,Shen Gjini etj ku shumicen e popullsise ne mos shumicen e perbejne banore me besim mysliman[me perjashtim te Shen Gjinit]
PS. Ja nje reklame e prodhimit vendas ''Acua minerale Santa Maria''

----------

